# Frage zu GMX



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2004)

Ich denke gegenwärtig darüber nach mir einen GMX Pro-Mail Account zuzulegen und würde mich über jeglichen Kommentar bzgl. der Zuverlässigkeit/Sicherheit von GMX freuen.


----------



## Heiko (17 Januar 2004)

Ich - für meinen Teil - nutze kein GMX und werde daran auch nichts ändern.


----------



## Tilo (17 Januar 2004)

Wir (meine Frau und ich) nutzen seit mehreren Jahren den gmx.de Account ohne jemals auf irgendwelche Probleme oder Sorgen gestßen zu sein. Hatte vor kurzem sogar das "Upgrade" <-scheußliches Wort  :bigcry: wahrgenommen. Bis jetzt keine Sorgen. Einloggen klappt auch immer-vorrausgesetzt man hat sein Paßwort nicht vergessen.   
Auch mit den Computerviren (wie zur Zeit wieder Sobig.C) hab ich keine Probleme. Der Virenfilter von gmx.de funktioniert super.
Also meinerseits:  :dafuer:


----------



## sascha (17 Januar 2004)

was mich sehr stört sind die vielen persönlichen daten, die man bei der registrierung angeben muss (war bei mir jedenfalls damals so). danach bist du im prinzip der gläserne surfer...


----------



## Agavenwurm2 (18 Januar 2004)

Ich persönlich bin mit meinem Freemail-Account total zufrieden, der Spamschutz funktioniert prima und ein Bedürfnis nach dem Virenschutz hatte ich bisher eigentlich noch nicht...

Schöne Grüße

Benny


----------



## Tilo (18 Januar 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> was mich sehr stört sind die vielen persönlichen daten, die man bei der registrierung angeben muss (war bei mir jedenfalls damals so). danach bist du im prinzip der gläserne surfer...



Bin ich verpflichtet, außer bei den Pflichtfragen, die Wahrheit über mich einzutragen - nein! Desweiteren, ich hab nicht vor krumme Dinger zu drehen, von diesem Account aus. Wenn Du das willst, gibt es im Netz genügend Möglichkeiten dazu. Auch nutze ich den gmx Account nur als Drittadresse um auch fern von daheim erreichbar (außer Handy) zu sein und für so div. Newsletter als Ablage...


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2004)

Zuersteinmal vielen Dank für die Antworten, aber ich hätte da noch eine Frage. Wie steht es mit der Datensicherheit (besonders der Sicherheit der Bankverbindungsdaten)? Ist diese SSL Verschlüsselung wirklich so gut?



Der SSL Check von der Stiftung Warentest Seite spuckte übrigens dieses Ergebniss hier aus:


Stiftung Warentest - SSL-Check 

Vom Server unterstützte SSL-Version: 3
Bevorzugte Verschlüsselung: Triple-DES (168/112 Bit)	
Zertifikatsinformation für https://www.gmx.net:443/: 
Allgemeine Informationen: 
RSA-Modulus:	1024	
Public Exponent:	65537	
Seriennummer:	0x9ea5c	
Gültig ab:	Feb 20 10:45:14 2003 GMT	
Gültig bis:	Feb 19 10:45:14 2005 GMT	
Fingerprint:	9A:886:3C5:39:FE:BB:6D:99:B9:1F:F9:B3:39:6F	
Inhaber:

CommonName:	www.gmx.net 
Land:	DE	
Staat:		
Ort:	Munich	
Organisation:	GMX GmbH	
Organisationseinheit:		
E-Mail/URL:		
 	Herausgeber:
CommonName:	Thawte Server CA	
Land:	ZA	
Staat:		
Ort:	Cape Town	
Organisation:	Thawte Consulting cc	
Organisationseinheit:	Certification Services Division	
E-Mail/URL:	[email protected]


Laut den Erläuterungen der Stiftung Warentest scheint dies eine extrem sichere Verbindung zu sein, die praktisch abhörsicher ist, aber mich würde schon eine zweite Meinung interessieren. Ich will so etwas schließlich nicht leichtfertig machen.


----------



## Heiko (19 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ist diese SSL Verschlüsselung wirklich so gut?


Hinreichend


----------



## Counselor (19 Januar 2004)

Die Arbeitsweise von SSL

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q245152


----------

